# gepunktete Grafik erstellen?



## bergsaba (21. März 2011)

ich möchte ein Bilderrätsel machen.
Es sollen einfache Figuren in eine Punktegrafik umgewandelt werden, so dass man gerade noch erkennen kann, um welche Figur es sich handelt.

Wie könnte man das realisieren?


----------



## Frezl (21. März 2011)

Hey bergsaba,

wenn du Photoshop hast, kannst du deine Vorlage in SW konvertieren und dann mit Filter > Vergröberungsfilter > Farbraster drübergehn. Damit bekommst du exakt diesen Effekt.

Falls du kein PS hast: Weiß net, ob PS Elements (kostenfreie Version) das auch hat. Gimp hat den Filter sicher auch, da kenn ich aber den Namen net.

Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## smileyml (21. März 2011)

Im Vektorforum mit Photshop zu antworten, ist aber schon eigenartig.

Hier eine Variante in Ai:
1. Foto platzieren und einbetten (man vergisst beim Verlinken gern, das man es mitgeben muss)
2. Effekt - Zeichenfilter - Rasterungseffekt (auch ein farbiges Bild wird da dann gleich schwarz-weiß)
3. Kontrast auf Maximum und Größe nach Belieben - Musterart bleibt Punkt

Natürlich kann man dann mit recht guten Erfolgen das interaktiv Abpausen nutzen um auch eine Vektorgrafik zu erhalten - ansonsten lohnt es wahrlich nicht es in Ai zu machen.


Und hier noch zwei Links zum Thema (Ai + PS):
http://www.tutorials.de/vektor-prog...r-cs3-abstrakte-form-mit-punkten-fuellen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop/344125-hilfe-gepunktete-bilder.html

Grüße Marco


----------



## ink (22. März 2011)

Moin
Alternativ gäbe es noch den Rasterbator, als Plugin und Standalone-Version.
Ist was für faule Leute 

LG


----------



## bergsaba (22. März 2011)

Danke Frezl ******!

Das ist genau der Effekt, den ich gesucht habe.
Danke nochmal für die schnelle Hilfe.

Gruß
bergsaba


----------



## smileyml (22. März 2011)

Also doch Photoshop?
Warum dann die Frage im Vektorforum?


----------



## Frezl (22. März 2011)

@ smileyml:

Als ich noch solche Fragen gestellt hab, kannte ich noch nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Vektor- und "normalen" Grafikprogrammen. Die Vermutung lag also nahe - und hat sich jetzt auch bestätigt - dass es bergsaba genauso geht und daher auch meine auf Photoshop bezogene Antwort im Vektor-Forum.

Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## smileyml (23. März 2011)

Na dann aber mal husch husch zu den Pixeln verschoben


----------



## bergsaba (23. März 2011)

Noch eine gut gemeinte Antwort an Frezl.

Ich kann sowohl Photoshop, pixelorientiert, und Vektorprogramm zB. Illustrator unterscheiden.
Ich wusste nur nicht, dass es in Photoshop entsprechende Filter gibt. Ich hatte schon in Photoshop mit Rasterpunkten rumexperimentiert, aber bisher erfolglos.
Durch die exakt angeordneten Punkte dachte ich vieelleicht, dass die Lösung bei den Vektoren liegt!****?
Tschuldigung!

Trotzdem nochmals Danke
bergsaba


----------

